# What Over/Underclocking settings to use for longevity on a rtx 2080?



## mqsdd (Jan 22, 2021)

I am using my gaming pc to mine, so I am primarily concerned about the longevity of my 2080 if I'm going to use it to mine. What are the best settings I could use? I've been looking around and I can't find any definitive answer. Apparently, it's fine if you underclock the core clock? Is the memory clock the only thing responsible for the hash rate? Would having a high memory overclock (like 800) affect the longevity of the card(<60)?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Heat kills ... most everything.

Including electronic components . Short of an outright meltdown, excessive heat causes electronic components to function less reliably and reduces their overall life span.

--

Also keep in mind that no two CPUs, GPUs, etc.are exactly identical. Due to minute internal differences, some will be able to be able to be pushed harder (overclocked more) than others.


----------

